# Northern Wisconsin



## ramrat (Sep 7, 2016)

Guys , Does anyone one need help cutting some fire wood in Northern Wisconsin some time in October early November. 
I'am just looking at getting up North for a long weekend to to some atving . If some one needs some help I would just load some saws and help also. who needs some help?


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 15, 2016)

You might have gotten a reply if you had posted the question in the fire wood section.

 Al


----------



## Toyboy (Sep 24, 2016)

Nice jesture but I think alleyyooper may be right.


----------



## svk (Oct 4, 2016)

ramrat said:


> Guys , Does anyone one need help cutting some fire wood in Northern Wisconsin some time in October early November.
> I'am just looking at getting up North for a long weekend to to some atving . If some one needs some help I would just load some saws and help also. who needs some help?


I'd probably hit up the MN/WI/Iowa gtg thread if you want to see who else is around.

http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...nsin-iowa-dakotas-gtgs-thread.231778/page-284


----------

